# Tails 4 a Cure



## Clintv (Mar 15, 2011)

Waterbeast Tackle Co. has again teamed up with Susan G. Komen for the Cure for 2011 to support the fight against breast cancer. For every Special Edition bucktail sold Waterbeast Tackle will donate $10 to Susan G. Komen for the Cure. This is a great fundraiser that can generate alot of money for a great cause! Come check out the details at www.waterbeastbucktails.com and click on "Tails 4 a Cure". Thank you to everyone that participated in 2010 and we look forward to everyones support throughout the 2011 season!


----------

